# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Parking Pilot

## georgiospap

Το parking pilot εγκαταστάθηκε μετά την αγορά του αυτοκινήτου πριν από χρόνια.Το πρόβλημα που παρουσίασε τώρα τελευταία: To μεγαφωνάκι(buzzer) σταμάτησε να ακούγεται.Ψάχνοντας και μετρώντας βρήκα ότι το μεγαφωνάκι δεν δείχνει κάποια ωμική αντίσταση.Τα στoιχεία που φέρει πάνω του είναι 64 Ω 0,2W. Μέτρησα,σ'ένα άλλο ιχ που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο σετ,και βρήκα αντίσταση 64 Ω ακριβώς! Τηλέφωνο στον αντιπρόσωπο για ανταλλακτικό μεγαφωνάκι.Βρέθηκε,κόστος 15 ευρώ συν τα μεταφορικά και ξεπέρασε τα 20!Έψαξα σε όλα τα online καταστήματα ηλεκτρ.εξαρτημάτων,αλλά με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά,τίποτα.Το ερώτημα είναι,μπορώ να δοκιμάσω ένα μεγαφωνάκι με παραπλήσια,το δυνατόν,χαρακτηριστικά(πχ. 32ωμ/0,5 w);IMG_20200609_164416.jpg

----------


## Airgeorge

Καλημέρα .
Ίσως είναι ότι κοντινότερο βρήκα https://www.markidis.gr/el/ilektroni...28wp-50-1w-50o.
Τουλάχιστον δεν έχει 15ευρώ.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Το parking pilot εγκαταστάθηκε μετά την αγορά του αυτοκινήτου πριν από χρόνια.Το πρόβλημα που παρουσίασε τώρα τελευταία: To μεγαφωνάκι(buzzer) σταμάτησε να ακούγεται.Ψάχνοντας και μετρώντας βρήκα ότι το μεγαφωνάκι δεν δείχνει κάποια ωμική αντίσταση.Τα στoιχεία που φέρει πάνω του είναι 64 Ω 0,2W. Μέτρησα,σ'ένα άλλο ιχ που έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο σετ,και βρήκα αντίσταση 64 Ω ακριβώς! Τηλέφωνο στον αντιπρόσωπο για ανταλλακτικό μεγαφωνάκι.Βρέθηκε,κόστος 15 ευρώ συν τα μεταφορικά και ξεπέρασε τα 20!Έψαξα σε όλα τα online καταστήματα ηλεκτρ.εξαρτημάτων,αλλά με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά,τίποτα.Το ερώτημα είναι,μπορώ να δοκιμάσω ένα μεγαφωνάκι με παραπλήσια,το δυνατόν,χαρακτηριστικά(πχ. 32ωμ/0,5 w);IMG_20200609_164416.jpg


Για δες εδώ που έχει και στοιχεία σε εξωτερικές διαμέτρους μεγαφώνων https://www.acdcshop.gr/speakers-c-275_276.html Αυτά εδώ είναι όλα 50ωμ https://www.acdcshop.gr/speakers-c-2...?f=318_2580%2C

----------


## lepouras

αυτό που έχεις βλέπω ότι έχει και μια αντίσταση σε σειρά. αν κατάλαβα από τα χρώματα είναι 33 Ωμ. αρα 33+64=97 οκ προφανώς δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά αν θελαν 100.  οπότε βρες όποιο ηχείο στις διαστάσεις που έχεις και αν είναι 50 Ωμ βάλε μια αντίσταση αλλά 50 αν είναι 100 μην βάλεις αντίσταση. γενικά συμπλήρωσε την διαφορά με την αντίσταση που χρειάζεται.

----------

klik (12-06-20), mikemtb73 (11-06-20)

----------

